# Java Barcode lesen



## OnDemand (1. Okt 2016)

hallo,

möchte via Handy Barcodes lesen und an meine Java EE Applikation senden. Hat jemand ne Idee?

Müsste wahrscheinlich ne eigene App entwickeln oder?


----------



## stg (1. Okt 2016)

Was ist'n das wieder für eine Frage? 

Zunächst mal ist es ja vollkommen egal, an wen oder was welche Daten auch immer geschickt werden. Du willst im Grunde zwei Sachen machen: 1. Barcodes einlesen. 2. Daten verschicken. Für beides gibt es sicherlich schon dutzende fertige Lösungen. Wenn diese dir nicht zusagen oder nicht exakt deine Bedürfnisse erfüllen, dann passe eine existierende Lösung so an, dass sie es tut, oder schreibe komplett deine eigene. Sollte doch eigentlich sonnenklar sein?!


----------



## OnDemand (1. Okt 2016)

Hi, also ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit/App gefunden einen Barcode am Handy zu scannen, welcher den String irgendwo hinsenden kann!  Geschweige denn aus einem Browser heraus auf die Kamera zuzugreifen welche dann einen Barcode erkennt und liest.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Okt 2016)

Willst du beliebe Barcodes an deinen Server schicken?
Dann wird ne eigene App nötig sein, Zugriff auf die Kamera hat man aus dem Browser heraus nicht auf jedem mobil-OS.

Wenn die Barcodes von du selbst kommen, kodier einfach nen GET-Request (zumindest mit QR-Codes möglich), den kann dann jede beliebige Scan-App öffnen


----------



## JStein52 (1. Okt 2016)

z.B. so was zum Barcode scannen: https://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/android-sdk-create-a-barcode-reader--mobile-17162
Oder das: https://android-coffee.com/tutorial-how-to-create-barcode-reader-app-in-android-studio-1-4/


----------

